# Miller Chill Recipe



## bullfrog (30/11/09)

Okay, so as embarrassing as this is, I'm going to try my hand at making a Miller Chill clone. It's my missus' favourite beer (and no amount of training will change her mind, believe me, I've tried!) and I figured I'd try to keep her happy and brew something that she can drink, too...even though I might hop it up, a bit.

I tried searching the forums for a recipe and all the responses given were flaming the OP (albeit, rightfully so and hilarious) but a serious response would be great, if anyone has any ideas.

Extract recipe would be awesome, if possible.

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (30/11/09)

1 Cerveza Tin
1 "brewblend of DME and Dex only"
30 g saaz for a 5 min boil

It should be a lager so i'd sjuggest S23 yeast as a minimum, if oyu dont have good temp control to hold it at 10 deg i'd go for a clean ale yeast, US05 would be my choice. you will also want the OG to be around 1.040 so you might need to thin it out abit.

As for the 'lime' flavour, juice up 3-4 limes and zest them all. Dump this all into a small boil 1L~ with some DME for 5 mins. Add any hops you desire at this stage, i'd go with something noble like saaz as noted.

As for the saltiness, add this post ferment. To get saltiness you need to add around 200ppm of sodium for it to be perceptable. This is around 12g of salt into the fermenter. If you can disolve it 1st in some boiling water i'd go that route. Otherwise if this scares you, you can always salt rim the serving glass.

Cheers!


----------



## bullfrog (30/11/09)

Terrific, thanks Fourstar!

I was half expecting to be told to hike up my skirt and bugger off, so that's great! Should keep the missus happy, in any case.


----------



## Flash_DG (30/11/09)

Hey we got to do what ever it takes to keep the other half happy otherwise we wouldn't have the funds/permission for our hobby


----------



## Andrew Coleman (30/11/09)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=943

Hey try this if your keen, similar to above but another possible way to use lime in beer, i find this extracts the flavour out of the lime much better then just adding the lime straight to the ferment! This way you will kill the germs with alcohol and won't destroy any flavours with heating them up.


----------



## drew9242 (30/11/09)

Flash_DG said:


> Hey we got to do what ever it takes to keep the other half happy otherwise we wouldn't have the funds/permission for our hobby



But if it was for Himself, now that would be a different story.


----------



## Andrew Coleman (30/11/09)

btw if you did want to do a lower alcohol version of that beer, add just 0.6 kg of dextrose in place of rice syrup and the 1kg of dextrose that I added, but keep everything else the same. My beer turned out about 6.5% and if you make this change it will only be about 4.5% which would probably be more appropriate beeing a beer for your lass!


----------



## Flash_DG (30/11/09)

Drew9242 said:


> But if it was for Himself, now that would be a different story.



goes with out saying


----------



## bullfrog (30/11/09)

Thanks heaps for all the help, fellas. Will put it down this week at some point and let everyone know what the War and Finances Department has to say about it... Might even let her do all the hydro tasting...


----------



## scott_penno (30/11/09)

Have a look for the Morgan's Cerveza kit rather than the Coopers one as it already has a reasonabile amount of lime-type flavour going on...

sap.


----------



## happy benno (1/12/09)

sappas said:


> Have a look for the Morgan's Cerveza kit rather than the Coopers one as it already has a reasonabile amount of lime-type flavour going on...
> 
> sap.



I agree its *morgans* cortes *cerveza *Chairman's Selection, i have brewed this before very easy drinking in the summer already has the lime flavour in it, but the yeast that comes with it is a lager yeast


----------



## bullfrog (1/12/09)

happy benno said:


> I agree its *morgans* cortes *cerveza *Chairman's Selection, i have brewed this before very easy drinking in the summer already has the lime flavour in it, but the yeast that comes with it is a lager yeast



I've got a spare packet of Nottingham in the fridge, would that work alright? Might not be as much of a neutral yeast as I should be looking for, I guess. Can always pop into the LHBS and get some US05 (currently in the process of setting up some proper temp control, as opposed to my tubs half-filled with water and frozen water in coke bottles).

Would the idea be to wait for the new fermenter fridge, or to just push on with US05 (or even Nottingham, seeing as I've got it lying around already)?


----------



## happy benno (2/12/09)

bullfrog said:


> I've got a spare packet of Nottingham in the fridge, would that work alright? Might not be as much of a neutral yeast as I should be looking for, I guess. Can always pop into the LHBS and get some US05 (currently in the process of setting up some proper temp control, as opposed to my tubs half-filled with water and frozen water in coke bottles).
> 
> Would the idea be to wait for the new fermenter fridge, or to just push on with US05 (or even Nottingham, seeing as I've got it lying around already)?



try the Nottingham if you want but it would be much nicer with the lager yeast that comes with it which is meant to be a very good yeats 

by the way i used pearl hops with my kit, keep us up to date on how you go

cheers benno


----------



## bullfrog (2/12/09)

happy benno said:


> try the Nottingham if you want but it would be much nicer with the lager yeast that comes with it which is meant to be a very good yeats
> 
> by the way i used pearl hops with my kit, keep us up to date on how you go
> 
> cheers benno



Will definitely keep people updated.

My problem with using a lager yeast is my temperature control. I'd like to get this one down this week, but it's not looking like I'll have my new fermenting fridge until just a bit before Christmas and I'm a bit uncertain if I will be able to keep the temperature low enough without it.

Hmm...I'll think about it and post what I decide.

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (2/12/09)

bullfrog said:


> Will definitely keep people updated.
> My problem with using a lager yeast is my temperature control. I'd like to get this one down this week, but it's not looking like I'll have my new fermenting fridge until just a bit before Christmas and I'm a bit uncertain if I will be able to keep the temperature low enough without it.
> Hmm...I'll think about it and post what I decide.
> Cheers



Just do it as an ale with US05/1056. Safest option. Simply rotating frozen bottles of water twice a day in a water bath should be enough to keep it down around 18-20 degrees. Perfect for a clean ale ferment profile. The focus is to ensure the growth stage and the initial ferment is done at low temperatures as this is where the bulk of esters and phenols are produced.

Cheers.


----------



## bullfrog (2/12/09)

Fourstar said:


> Just do it as an ale with US05/1056. Safest option. Simply rotating frozen bottles of water twice a day in a water bath should be enough to keep it down around 18-20 degrees. Perfect for a clean ale ferment profile. The focus is to ensure the growth stage and the initial ferment is done at low temperatures as this is where the bulk of esters and phenols are produced.
> 
> Cheers.



Yeah, that's the temp control system that I'm using at the moment. Has been working well for my ales, but haven't been game to try a lager that way.

Okay, might even swing past the LHBS today to grab some bits and pieces and see if I've got the time to put this one down tonight (the quicker I get it done and bottled, the quicker I can free up that fermenter to make more beer for me! :icon_cheers: )

Cheers for all the help!


----------



## slapbass351 (6/6/11)

How did it turn out mate? Was the mrs. pleased?


----------

